# Gator Smokers?



## placebo (Dec 6, 2007)

I stumbled across this site and thought I would share with my family here.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...tbnw=150&prev=

 havn't heard anyone mention these and they look like some well built smokers. There is one pic where a guy is using a digital thermometer to take temps on chicken. It is a nice looking therm and I was wondering if anyone here knows the model. 

Some teenage kids tried to push one of these smokers through a block wall with a forklift. The smoker survived but they got caught.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow! That is a tough pit!
Thanks for the link Placebo.


----------



## vlap (Dec 6, 2007)

They seem to be durable. It still looks useable even after a trip through a concrete wall.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice pit's if ya got some spare change.......
That thermometer is called a therma-pen, instant read in 3 second's!


----------



## placebo (Dec 6, 2007)

You da man! Thanks Bubba!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's the site if your interested!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




http://www.thermoworks.com/products/...tpen_home.html


----------



## goat (Dec 6, 2007)

I have met Rich, the owner of Gator Pits and seen some of his work.  It is top shelf and he will work with you to customize any pit to your specifications.  He also has the personal cooking knowledge to give sound advice.


----------

